

Uber removed blog post that examined link between prostitution and rides - und3rw4t3rp00ps
http://venturebeat.com/2014/11/24/uber-removed-blog-post-from-data-science-team-that-examined-link-between-prostitution-and-rides/

======
und3rw4t3rp00ps
The most disturbing aspect of the removed article is how Uber defines
"Williamsburg".

edit: [https://blog.uber.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/NYC-
Trips.j...](https://blog.uber.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/NYC-Trips.jpg)

